# Roundcube Webmail Error!



## hainan (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi to all

Today I did a system update from ports. Roundcube Webmail port updated too. But after updating I get this error.


```
your session is invalid or expired
```

I check files and permissions. seems ok.


```
main.inc.php (-rw-r-----   1 root  www    25927 27 Nis 11:50 main.inc.php)
db.inc.php (-rw-r-----   1 root  www     2576 27 Nis 10:18 db.inc.php)
```

I also did database update.

mysql.update.sql

Note: mysql.update.sql show me some errors. probably existing table or rows.

After all. I get this error: 
	
	



```
your session is invalid or expired
```
  How to fix this?

Sorry about my English.

Best Regards

Hasan


----------



## hainan (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi

I solved problem.

Error: 


```
your session is invalid or expired
```

Reason:

created/changed colums in "session" table of the "roundcubemail" database hold user login time which is recorded as the main system timezone settings. Roundcube control session times from this fields. If php.ini date.timezone setup is different then system's timezone setup; Roundcube user login fail and user cannot login.

Fix : 

Edit php.ini and change date.timezone to your local timezone.

For example


```
Old setup : date.timezone = UTC
New setup : date.timezone = Europe/Istanbul
```

Have a nice day!

Hasan

Sorry about my English!


----------

